# LCB Program... Need Help!



## headbanger (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi CTers!

I am from the Philippines and i want to pursue a career in the culinary world.

I am considering going to LCB Dusit in Thailand since it would be more practical considering it is near my country and has a lower cost of living compared to the other campus locations around the world. The tuition fee is also by far the cheapest among other campuses, which is really good for the budget.

But they only offer The Le Cordon Bleu *Diploma of Cuisine*, and they don't have the _*Certificate Programs*_ unlike in some other locations.

Can anyone explain the difference between these 2 programs offered?

I know this has been asked many times here in this forum, but i really need some good advice on which one should i take


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

The Grand Diploma program in Thailand is a 9 month program. Its primary purpose is to give students basic training for entry level work. Unless you have prior restaurant experience, completion of this program will give you the basic training to apply for a job as a prep cook or possibly a line cook. 

As I understand it, the Grand Diploma program is very similar to a ceritifcate program. Here in Arizona, the Scotsdale Culinary Institute (which is also an LCB school), offers a certificate program. As with the Grand Diploma, it's a 9 month program. The certificate program includes a 2 month paid externship. You would have to check with the admissions program in Thailand to see if externships are included.

An externship would basically give you on the job experience to help you incorporate and apply everything you had learned in school to an actual job situation. 

Students who perform well in externships are sometimes offered full time jobs with their externship sponsors.


----------

